# Respawn Zeit von Erzvorkommen



## -Ironclad- (30. August 2008)

Siehe Titel.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. August 2008)

Unterschiedlich.

http://www.wowwiki.com/Mining#Tips


> The length of time it takes for a node to respawn is not known at this time, outside of Blizzard HQ.


----------



## -Ironclad- (30. August 2008)

oha...


----------



## domes (2. September 2008)

Die Respawn Zeit ist meines Wissens auch keine feste, sondern hängt von dem Vorhandensein der anderen Nodes in einem bestimmten Bereich ab. Vermutlich müssen auf einer Map x Nodes aktiv sein und wenn es weniger sind spawnt an einem der freien Plätze zufällig ein neues Vorkommen (persönliche Beobachtung aus Farmrunden). Wie sich entscheidet ob das ein normales Vorkommen ist oder ein besonderes (Silber, Gold, Khorium) und wieviele Erze es enthält, weiss wohl nur die Programmierabteilung. Aber da wird einiges random sein ^^.


----------

